# HELP! (need basic care instructions)



## susan o'hara (Oct 25, 2014)

i was given a hatchling by my neighbor! I am so confused on what to do! He is about 4-6 weeks old. Every site says something different. I believe he is a desert tortoise. I need basic instructions for the next week or two. Everything I have done so far isn't right. Ok not everything!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 25, 2014)

hello welcome to the forum! i know very little about desert torts but i have a question for you. was this tort taken from the wild or was he born it captivity?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 25, 2014)

can you tell me the care you are been providing him? what are you feeding him? what type of substrate are you using? how often do you soak him? whats his cage light and cage temp? can you post some pics of his enclosure?


----------



## susan o'hara (Oct 25, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> can you tell me the care you are been providing him? what are you feeding him? what type of substrate are you using? how often do you soak him? whats his cage light and cage temp? can you post some pics of his enclosure?


Kale spinach veg. Got an idea of food now. He is in a box with water small box to hide in. Just learned about soaking, haven't yet. No lights yet. Had one as a child and he was older so easier. This guy so little. Should he hybronate? Inside outside? Omg


----------



## susan o'hara (Oct 25, 2014)

susan o'hara said:


> Kale spinach veg. Got an idea of food now. He is in a box with water small box to hide in. Just learned about soaking, haven't yet. No lights yet. Had one as a child and he was older so easier. This guy so little. Should he hybronate? Inside outside? Omg


I have to go to bed. Leaving early to visit daughter in college. Will reply tomorrow. Thx!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 25, 2014)

if your still online reptiles need heat don't let the baby tort get to cold.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 25, 2014)

he should have water in this cage and you should soak him in 80 degree water


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 25, 2014)

http://www.tortoise.org/general/permit.html heres a permit if you are going to keep him. also was he taken from the wild?


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 26, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> he should have water in this cage and you should soak him in 80 degree water


 Hi. 80 degrees what? I dont believe you mean celcius here....the poor thing would be near BOILING point!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 26, 2014)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. 80 degrees what? I dont believe you mean celcius here....the poor thing would be near BOILING point!


thats the temp i soak my torts at. is that to hot for them?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 26, 2014)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. 80 degrees what? I dont believe you mean celcius here....the poor thing would be near BOILING point!


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/water-temp-for-soaking.47016/


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum. _Don't panic_...you'll get the help you need here. I can tell you torts need very warm weather, light, and the _sun_. Take care of your tort....it's so cute-GOD bless. GOD bless, and keep us updated with what you do.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Susan, and welcome to the Forum!

I believe Russian/Sulcata/Tortoise was referring to Fahrenheit. 

Please download Don's Desert Tortoise care sheet and read it. He's in Bakersfield, and he knows a lot about desert tortoises:

http://www.donsdeserttortoises.com/2.html


----------



## Ciri (Oct 26, 2014)

Hello and welcome! What a cute little one you have!

The Arizona-Sonora Desert Museum has excellent info compiled by reptile specialist veterinarians who care for the museums desert tortoises and other reptiles:

http://www.desertmuseum.org/programs/tap_tortcare.php

native foods list:
http://www.azgfd.gov/w_c/tortoise/documents/NativePlantsforDesertTortoises_2008.pdf

also good:
http://www.sdturtle.org/public_documents/sdtts_goodandbadgardenplants.pdf#!care-sheets/c217k

I soak hatchlings daily, leaving out a very shallow water dish that they can get in and out of on their own. I find they will go in and out several times in the day. The water needs to be shallow enough that the hatchling can easily breathe while sitting in the water. (About a quarter of an inch is usually enough.) I know this is different than what is mentioned for adults in these care sheets, but I'm just more comfortable doing it this way for hatchlings. It gives them a chance to cool off should they need to. Sunlight is really important when it's warm enough to put them in the sun. They always need a shady spot to go to when they're given an opportunity to sun bathe. And they need a safe area where dogs, raccoons, birds or coyotes won't be able to get to them. 

In their indoor terrarium or bin, it is important that they don't get overheated. Over 95° for too long can cause brain damage. This can happen if the tortoise lands on its back, as many babies tend to do, and can't get itself back upright. I have usually made the warm area 85 to 90°. This has worked quite well. They also need to have to a cooler area they can walk to that could be in the range of 75 to 80°.

Feel free to ask whatever questions you have, as many as you have. I know I have a lot of questions when I was starting out.


----------



## ascott (Oct 26, 2014)

Celcius? Where in the world are you located?


----------



## Ciri (Oct 26, 2014)

ascott said:


> Celcius? Where in the world are you located?


 Sorry – you're right were not all in the US. So the temperatures I was discussing my last post are all Fahrenheit, not Celsius.


----------



## ascott (Oct 26, 2014)

May we also see a close up picture of the tortoise face from the side and from the top?


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 26, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thats the temp i soak my torts at. is that to hot for them?


 Hi. You must be joking.


----------



## TigsMom (Oct 28, 2014)

susan o'hara said:


> i was given a hatchling by my neighbor! I am so confused on what to do! He is about 4-6 weeks old. Every site says something different. I believe he is a desert tortoise. I need basic instructions for the next week or two. Everything I have done so far isn't right. Ok not everything!



Here is a basic care sheet to use. http://www.tortoise.org/general/descare.html


----------

